
China Spends $29B on Pampering Pets as Birthrate Slows - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-04/china-spends-29-billion-on-pampering-pets-as-birthrate-slows
======
pmdulaney
China is the true evil empire as far as I'm concerned. But this kind of
headline annoys me. Have you been to an American metropolis lately? The
pampering of pets and dearth of actual human children is nauseating.

